# New HUGE ivory buck



## shadowmouse

Check out this monster!









He's sooo cute. His ears are incredible too!


----------



## Onyx

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## shadowmouse

Thank you. He's only 5 weeks old.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Loverly boy, but he looks like he has black eyes? Ivory is satin pew


----------



## shadowmouse

I'm in the US. I think it's different here. Three different US breeders confirmed he's Ivory.


----------



## Trixie's Mice

Adorable. that is a really nice mouse! How much does he weigh? He is a chunky monkey.


----------



## shadowmouse

Thank you. He really is quite large compared to the others. I don't have a scale, so I can't weigh him. Hoping to get one soon, though.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Huh. I'm in the US, and thought Ivory was satin PEW as well? Lovely boy, glad to see you finally got him. 

*So, just looked at my UMC standards, and yes, Ivory is what you have. My NMC rules & standards says Ivory is satin PEW. (Seriously hating color names. Why isn't there international standards...)*


----------



## shadowmouse

How about calling him ce/c. Does that work for universal? LOL.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

I love that idea, because of the universal nature of most gene codes. Some people don't like them though. Possibly because even those get messy arguments in the fuzzy/frizzy/'hairless' or astrex/texel/caracul/rex, etc areas between countries.

I also got to see your FB photo spread of him.


----------



## PPVallhunds

ah you usa that explains it, the club there has some colours the other way round, they do it the same with dove/lilac causes much confusion, don't know why everyone couldn't be the same as everyone else lol

over here he would be cream. Either way he is a loverly boy

I guess the reason for the cream is the cream you have listed over there is ay cch/cch which is c diluted dominant red, which was apperantly the old way of making cream way back until a/a ce/c was used instead which is called bone is some places.


----------



## shadowmouse

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I love that idea, because of the universal nature of most gene codes. Some people don't like them though. Possibly because even those get messy arguments in the fuzzy/frizzy/'hairless' or astrex/texel/caracul/rex, etc areas between countries.
> 
> I also got to see your FB photo spread of him.


Yeah, the terms are all pretty greek to me still. I'm trying to use them correctly, though, and start learning more about genetics.

Who are you on Facebook?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

I think it's because clubs in the US deciding to standardize their colors based off lab names, with the corresponding gene. I have no opinion about basing colors on lab references vs any other method. I sure do have an opinion on so many differences, especially using the same color names for different mice, worldwide. Makes it frustrating.

It would not be so much of an issue if they were different names, but unique ones... I can only hope that at some point the fancy will have grown enough internationally, that it gets solved. Do rabbit exhibitors/etc have this problem? LOL

On FB I'm Zanne M. Guess, AKA previously as Rose Guess (cat who lives with me). I don't say a whole lot on FB, so you may not have seen me. Until I get a burst of energy, & then it's long. Just like here. Up to the point I gave in, and decided to join the mice groups, the account was pretty much unused.


----------



## shadowmouse

Well, I enjoy your input. Did you see the other post about my black/tan doe? I'd like to cross her with this buck. I'd love your opinion. I am mainly interested in their type and not the color, but input on that would be great too.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Just looked, I didn't see it? Which group was that in? It might have been buried by the heated convos about the new shipping/breeder law, but I'm not sure.

I had followed the saga of your mice search, and the cute pics with your son holding the mice.  I usually see them past the point it would be reasonable to comment though. lol

*edit* nm, I see it. *Smacks forehead* :roll:


----------



## mich

Its gigantic. I live in Australia and my mice and other people I know who keep mice are a 1/4 of that size I was utterly amazed at its size. The rats in Australia are thst size. I was astounded. :twisted:


----------



## shadowmouse

My husband just submitted a research paper to an Australian Accounting seminar. If he gets accepted he'll get to present. Wish I could throw a few mice in his suitcase for you.  LOL. I'm guessing import laws are pretty strict there, huh?


----------



## shadowmouse

Just weighed my boy and he weighs 69 grams!! Big boy!


----------



## Cordane

shadowmouse said:


> Just weighed my boy and he weighs 69 grams!! Big boy!


Gosh that's big! He is stunning of course.
My biggest is 58g as of 2 weeks ago but he is just kind of.. a blob.


----------

